# New Pets! 2 ring necked doves. Both males?



## cookiebun (Jun 2, 2008)

I was told that these are 2 males. Anyone here know better?
You can see that the bird on the left of the first picture has a problem with his beak (scissors). They trimmed it at the store and he was a bloody mess. Is there a better, less stressful way to manage this? 
They are very tame and sweet.


----------



## cookiebun (Jun 2, 2008)

Gee folks, thanks for the replies.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Don't be so impatient for replies--it's a family holiday weekend. 0.o 

Anyways, the best way to tell their sex is by behavior. It's not really ideal to have two males, as they will usually fight, though there are exceptions. How do your birds behave? Is there anyone "bowing" a lot and cooing loudly? Are they both doing that? Is one fluttering it's wings with it's head down? Is anybody squatting down and "presenting" themselves to the other bird? Any "kissing" or preening or regurgitating for the other bird? 

There are safer ways to grind down the beak gradually, though depending how bad it is, it might be a bit hard to avoid the bleeding. You do want to avoid it, though. Birds die very quickly from too much bloodloss. It's best to get the scissor beak done by someone experienced such as your vet. (I have a friend here who could do it if I needed her to without too much danger to the bird.) You have to be sure that this is done right, especially if the scissor is severe.

What were the birds fed at the store? What are you feeding them now? Sometimes issues with the beak and toenails indicate poor nutrition. (Though it can also be related to an accident or genetics--depending on the case.)


----------



## cookiebun (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi, thanks for the reply. 
The birds coo very little, no bowing. When they do coo it isn't very loud. Mostly the smaller bird coos. They spend most of their time sitting side by side looking out the window. Once in a while the big bird gives the little bird a gentle peck. 

I'm getting concerned about the smaller bird. He doesn't seem to eat much and his feathers aren't nearly as nice as the bigger bird's. When he was in the store he was sitting on the floor of the pen with bloody tail feathers. The big bird does let him eat and never harasses him that I've seen. I can feel his keel easily and the bones on his wings at the joint. I've never noticed that on a bird before. They have several food and water bowls so I'm hoping that encourages the little bird to eat more. He's not as confident as the big bird but other wise acts the same. 

I bought one of those electric nail files (glorified dremel) for big birds beak. I'm hoping I can keep his bill under control with that so I don't have to cut his beak. I will take him to the vet when i notice it growing out again. He is very sweet and pretty. 

I could really use some advise about what to feed these guys besides seeds. Little bird needs to fatten up. 

I rescued a pigeon early this year and had to stuff it with peas. I don't think that would be a good idea with little bird. He's much smaller and doesn't seem as sturdy as a pigeon. 
Thanks.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

cookiebun said:


> Hi, thanks for the reply.
> The birds coo very little, no bowing. When they do coo it isn't very loud. Mostly the smaller bird coos. They spend most of their time sitting side by side looking out the window. Once in a while the big bird gives the little bird a gentle peck.
> 
> I'm getting concerned about the smaller bird. He doesn't seem to eat much and his feathers aren't nearly as nice as the bigger bird's. When he was in the store he was sitting on the floor of the pen with bloody tail feathers. The big bird does let him eat and never harasses him that I've seen. I can feel his keel easily and the bones on his wings at the joint. I've never noticed that on a bird before. They have several food and water bowls so I'm hoping that encourages the little bird to eat more. He's not as confident as the big bird but other wise acts the same.
> ...


What type of seeds are you feeding? My rescued male dove was skinny when he first came to me and has fattened up nicely in the last year and a quarter.  Use Kaytee Supreme Daily dove mix and give them another separate bowl with kaytee hi-cal grit (for calcium and to aid digestion.) 

They also like washed up grapes diced really small, but they tend to overeat it and get watery poo--so if you have a skinny bird I would avoid it. You might add some unsalted/unseasoned raw Spanish peanuts that have been crushed smaller to their seed once in a while. Be careful about too much fat, though--it can give them loose poops. (Too much fat can also be caused with thistle seeds in finch mixes. They love it so they over eat it.) 

Be very careful if you do the beak at home. If possible, please have your vet help you learn to do it correctly or it can be easy to hurt them. Also, when you hold the bird for this process, be very careful not to hold down the chest--it will keep them from breathing properly and they will panic more. Right now, the beak looks ok if that's a current photo and I'd leave it be. How long does it get? I have one bird who always has a slightly hooked beak (as do all of his offspring) but it never gets out of control so I think it's just a genetic thing. (See pictures of Edmund in my albums.) When my mom used to work for a bird breeder they would cut the beak with a special clipper (non-electric) but they had to be very careful. Just asked her and she said they never ever went so far that they bled. 

Btw, have you been able to find a good bird vet? Mammal vets tend to put birds down for basically nothing or try completely unnecessary things b/c of inexperience with birds.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Almost forgot--get the fine grit with pictures of a finch and parakeet, not the course grit.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Oh, and I've never had time to try this recipe, but always meant to. The only thing I'm not sure is a good idea is the corn muffin mix--you might wanna check to be sure there's no salt:



> Birdie Bread
> 
> I make up a simple Birdie Bread for my Diamond Doves and they absolutely love it.
> 
> ...


Recipe from http://diamonddoves.webs.com/careofdiamonddoves.htm


----------



## cookiebun (Jun 2, 2008)

Libis
Thanks for the bird bread recipe. I'll make some of that this weekend. 
The pictures of the birds were taken last Friday right after I got the birds home. Bird with beak problem is on the left in the first pic. His beak was a bloody mess but he's ok now. 
I have a vet who's good with birds:
http://www.animalcareunlimited.com/index.htm
I've been going there for years with my other rabbits and pocket pets. 
They took care of my English Budgie and Button Quail. 
There are at least 2 "Birds Only" vets in town. I may go to one of them instead. 

I'm feeding the birds Hagen Dove mix with a bit of finch seed mix added. They have the small grit as well. I'd been sprinkling it in their food and on their floor. I'll have to find a bowl for this instead. 

We got little bird to eat more food last night by having him in the living room on a bird stand by himself with a bowl of food and water. He'd take a bite or two, stop and look around then take another bite. I think he expects to get attacked by something while he tries to eat. He never just sits at the bowl and pounds down food like big bird. 
Poor little birdy.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

cookiebun said:


> Libis
> Thanks for the bird bread recipe. I'll make some of that this weekend.
> The pictures of the birds were taken last Friday right after I got the birds home. Bird with beak problem is on the left in the first pic. His beak was a bloody mess but he's ok now.
> I have a vet who's good with birds:
> ...


It almost sounds like that pet store had him in with a lot of other aggressive birds. If they had them in with any parrots or anything like that, he may have been beat up (and lucky not to have sustained injury), or there may have been a cock beating up on him. 
The other possibility is that he's still adjusting to his surroundings.

What does his poop look like? Him being skinny can also be an illness indicator with other symptoms like fluffing up and/or bad poos. 

Yeah, doves have an easier time if their grit is in its own bowl. 

It sounds like you have a good vet. 

If you have a budgie, keep him/her away from your doves. Even a budgie can mortally wound a dove, as the budgie has a strong hookbill and doves have very thin skin. 

Did I remember to mention that doves love millet sprays? That might be a good food to get that one eating more.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

cookiebun said:


> Hi, thanks for the reply.
> The birds coo very little, no bowing. When they do coo it isn't very loud. Mostly the smaller bird coos. They spend most of their time sitting side by side looking out the window. Once in a while the big bird gives the little bird a gentle peck.


Forgot to respond to this info. It sounds like a male and a female or two females. You'll hardly hear a peep out of the girls sometimes. (My hens only coo about half to 1/4th as much as my cocks. One of my girls has never made a sound at all when I was home.)


----------



## cookiebun (Jun 2, 2008)

The poor budgie passed away a few years ago. Neurotic creature. 
Little bird was in with a bunch of cockatiels . His poops look exactly like big birds. 
They have some millets sprays. I've seen both birds peck at the spray. 
I heard 2 coos this morning, almost like mourning doves.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

cookiebun said:


> The poor budgie passed away a few years ago. Neurotic creature.
> Little bird was in with a bunch of cockatiels . His poops look exactly like big birds.
> They have some millets sprays. I've seen both birds peck at the spray.
> I heard 2 coos this morning, almost like mourning doves.


Cockatiels would have beat him up. Poor thing. Now it makes sense why he's so scared. Let him settle into quiet life at your house. It looks like he's pretty tame, so you're lucky there--playing with him will probably be a comfort if you're quiet. If the other bird is being nice to him, that's probably a big comfort too. 

So the poops are nice and round and black and white, right? They would look like healthy budgie poops but big.


----------



## DeeDee's Mom (Dec 17, 2011)

Poor little bird! Is the little dove tame enough for you to keep near you and cuddle, maybe feed from your hand? Maybe that would help, too, if she learns to trust you. Treats like safflower seeds, I think can be fattening, so maybe those would help. 

I'm so glad you "rescued" little bird from the store where she was getting beat up! Hopefully she'll fatten up nicely and settle in with you and her much nicer dove companion.


----------



## Just Divine Yorkies (Jan 27, 2012)

I just wanted to say welcome to Pigeon-Talk and congratulations on your new doves I am not nearly experienced enough to offer advice though. I have learned a few things from reading this thread though so thanks Libi

I hope your little bird soon learns that he is in a safe place now, that's so sad that he's afraid

When we got our first dove we was told that she was a he. "He" would coo very loudly all the time! I'm not complaining, we all love hearing them coo and laugh=) After "he" was here for about a year, we found 2 eggs in the cage. No more "pretty boy"; the poor girl was probably insulated every time we said that! LOL!

I guess my point is, that although how they sound/act is a good indication as to if it is a male or female~sometimes they can fool us


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Cookiebun--how are these birds doing now?


----------



## Just Divine Yorkies (Jan 27, 2012)

LOL I just read your reply to the thread "how many of us have RN doves?" I didn't notice that this thread was started in November! I guess your little bird has settled in nicely and is not afraid anymore

Congrats on the babies!!! Mystery solved on weather they are male/female=) That is so exciting!!! Our pair just had babies 2 and 3 days ago When are your eggs going to hatch?


----------



## cookiebun (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi everybody, thanks for the kind words. 
The birds are doing great. They have a cage but they haven't been in it for weeks. I made them a platform on the top and they spend their days watching the world go by outside the window. Some of the kids in the neighborhood have noticed them and look for them when they walk by. They share their room with one of my rabbits. We've covered just about every thing in the room so they can fly around. They enjoy watching the birds and squirrels outside that my husband feeds all day. 
Little Bird, who it turns out is female, is a great flier. Big Bird still hasn't recovered from his wing trimming at the pet store. His flight feathers on one side have never grown back and he can't "steer" I had to trim the feathers on his other wing after he crashed in to the wall and fell behind the dresser. He's pretty tame. A couple of times a day I have him step up onto my hand so he can flap his wings vigorously and pretend to fly. He doesn't actually have much lift but he holds on with one foot anyway. I keep his beak in order with the electric nail file. He's never had trouble eating. Little bird isn't nearly as tame but she'll step up on your finger. She likes to visit the rabbit and steal bits of her hay for their nest. Both birds enjoy the rabbit's dandelion greens too. 
The birds have laid eggs twice. They abandoned the first clutch after I moved them off the top of a metal bookshelf. That's when we realized Little Bird was a "she". They laid another clutch this week and we swapped their real eggs for some fakes earlier this evening. 
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f24/need-fake-eggs-for-ringnecks-59758.html










The birds with their eggs.


----------



## cookiebun (Jun 2, 2008)

It's a dove's life.


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

cookiebun said:


> It's a dove's life.


What a pretty picture! They look so content...

Dawn


----------



## Just Divine Yorkies (Jan 27, 2012)

Awesome pictures! They look so happy


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

That picture is gorgeous! What a great setup.


----------



## DeeDee's Mom (Dec 17, 2011)

I absolutely LOVE the picture! And the doves look so very contented. Well done!!!!


----------

